# d'Ancap espresso cups - Stockist in central London wanted



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, does anybody know of a stockist of d'Ancap Espresso Cups in the central London area?

I am looking for a cup that will hold a double shot and already have some larger d'Ancap coffee cups that I have been very pleased with.

I am in London for a week and am in need of some good quality, heavy weight cups straight away if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Origin coffee roasters but maybe wholesale only. Otherwise Acme cups from Caravan


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Stevie said:


> Origin coffee roasters but maybe wholesale only. Otherwise Acme cups from Caravan


Thanks Stevie,

Just took a look at both Origin and Caravan but nothing suitable there.

Looks like d'Ancap are hard to find!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coffee Hit stock Ancap - they're out in South London and so it might not be convenient for you. I assume they do walk in (they used to) but you could call.

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/contact-us


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Coffee Hit stock Ancap - they're out in South London and so it might not be convenient for you. I assume they do walk in (they used to) but you could call.
> 
> https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/contact-us


Thanks, just had a look, the Verona cup looks perfect. May have to wait until I get home and order online as I think they are too far away for me to travel to at the moment.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You could always nick em when you visit workshop for an espresso................................... Joking.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> You could always nick em when you visit workshop for an espresso................................... Joking.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If you want heavy weight you want Acme. Drop them and they probably bounce.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

risky said:


> If you want heavy weight you want Acme. Drop them and they probably bounce.


They do!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If it helps, there's 10% off at Coffee Hit until 30 June with the code 'CYCLIST' (via an ad in Cyclist magazine).


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd be wary ordering Ancap cups from coffeehit. They don't carry a huge range and if you break one and want to replace it you maybe waiting a hell of a long time for another if they have run out of that particular cup. I was going to buy some green flat white cups/saucers which they didn't have in stock and the guy at coffee hit wanted an order of something like 200 cups before he would order from Ancap. FWIW Stick to Acme or Inker


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> I'd be wary ordering Ancap cups from coffeehit. They don't carry a huge range and if you break one and want to replace it you maybe waiting a hell of a long time for another if they have run out of that particular cup. I was going to buy some green flat white cups/saucers which they didn't have in stock and the guy at coffee hit wanted an order of something like 200 cups before he would order from Ancap. FWIW Stick to Acme or Inker


Coffee Hit are dropping the Inker range from what I gather.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> If it helps, there's 10% off at Coffee Hit until 30 June with the code 'CYCLIST' (via an ad in Cyclist magazine).


Many thanks, I will give that a go when I place the order on Friday


----------



## ewancrallan (Apr 25, 2016)

Just like to say it's nice to see links between cycling and coffee. I've been fuelling my rides from coffee for many years now... #bikesrule!


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Slightly unlikely source, but also worth having a look to see if there is a whittards nearby - believe they stock loveramics, eg https://www.whittard.co.uk/m/equipment/coffee-equipment/all-coffee-equipment/barista-espresso-cup-saucer-teal.htm


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

John Lewis stock Loveramics or at least used to. Machina Espresso are a good source for Inker. Don't BB stock D'Ancap?


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Dallah said:


> John Lewis stock Loveramics or at least used to. Machina Espresso are a good source for Inker. Don't BB stock D'Ancap?


Thanks, I took a look in John Lewis the other day but couldn't find anything suitable. Yes, BB do sell D'Ancap but they are quite expensive and have Bella Barista written all over them (I already have 2 of their D'Ancap cups).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you want saucers? I have a couple of Londinium branded ones


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Do you want saucers? I have a couple of Londinium branded ones


Hi coffeechap,

Thanks for the offer.

Yes, I want saucers as well. Am planning to place an order for plain cups and saucers with coffee hit when I return from my trip, their prices are very good if you buy 6 or more and they are plain white with no advertising on them.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> If it helps, there's 10% off at Coffee Hit until 30 June with the code 'CYCLIST' (via an ad in Cyclist magazine).


Cups and saucers arrived from Coffee Hit today.

Prompt delivery and very well packed - sadly 2 of the saucers have very rough edges to the underside but not worth the hassle of returning - will try and file the rough edges off later so that they don't scratch the table.

I used the code 'CYCLIST' and received 10% off, many thanks Phil104.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Father_Java said:


> Cups and saucers arrived from Coffee Hit today.
> 
> Prompt delivery and very well packed - sadly 2 of the saucers have very rough edges to the underside but not worth the hassle of returning - will try and file the rough edges off later so that they don't scratch the table.
> 
> I used the code 'CYCLIST' and received 10% off, many thanks Phil104.


Thank you, too - and rough edges apart - no doubt you will enjoy the cups (and what's inside them).


----------

